# Bull Reds? Slot Reds?



## Breeze

I see on here people talking about bull reds and slot reds.... what is the difference? From what I have read online, Bull Reds are big reds that are over the size limit... is that right? What are slot reds? And is size the only thing that makes a bull red a bull?? I know I catch reds, and keep the ones within the size limits... am I catching bull reds, slot reds, or regular reds? You guys are confusing the heck out of me!! LOL

My son likes to drink red bull when we are fishing, but red bull is definately not a bull red....


----------



## hawkpcb48

Rat reds are under 18inches slot reds are between 18-27inches bulls are any over 27


----------



## MrFish

Slot reds are like stated above, but I think "bull" is somewhat different for every person. I call them bulls when the get 40" and longer, but to each their own. As long as you aren't mislabeling a species, I don't think anyone will call you out for saying anything over slot is a bull.


----------



## Breeze

Sounds easy enough.... slot reds are any reds we can keep. I can remember that..


----------



## hunterclaus

Seems like I have heard bulls referred to as the male of the species, and they drum when up on the pier. This sumer I have caught a 24, a 27", a 28", 2 31 inch, a 32 inch and a 35 inch off 3 mile bridge and only one, the 32 incher was drumming, and the sound was a definite deep inside druimming type sound, heck I dont really know. It was all great fun.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

Rats & Slots are pretty much universal, however I've heard Bull referred to anything over slot, that's both male & female but some say bulls only to male overslot reds, however the females (sals) can be overslot as well easily, especially during October, November, & December when they're running in the passes and bays. Just keep it simple & follow hawkpcb48's guidelines.


----------



## leeroy87

Bulls are pretty much anything over slot. Considering that females actually grow larger with age than males (sound familiar ; P) most of the bulls you catch are probably female.


----------



## blobby23

Bull reds are just a bigger red! different sizes different names but the bigger reds dont taste as good as the smaller ones


----------

